# Hello!



## wburgess (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Been a long time lurker in the shadows and have finally found the effort to join up.

Ive just got back into espresso after a few years hiatus. I previously owned a Cubika and a poor grinder and it always left me wanting more, but as a student back then, I couldn't afford it.

I've just landed a month old europiccola (guy bought it for office coffee, didn't realise the effort) for a steal and I'm now looking for a good grinder.

Are there any recommendations in the for sale section currently?

I need my five posts first so would love any tips/guidance to chat about.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome to the fab world of levers, the la pavoni is a great place to start


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome, and second what CC says.. Bit of a learning curve, but you get what you put into it. I find a Mazzer Major goes very well with a La Pavoni


----------



## wburgess (Dec 7, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Welcome, and second what CC says.. Bit of a learning curve, but you get what you put into it. I find a Mazzer Major goes very well with a La Pavoni


Thanks!

I love tinkering and striving for perfection, so I'm sure I will get on well with the pavoni, no matter how much it frustrates me.

Would love a Mazzer, but I don't think I could reserve the real estate for it in the kitchen! The wife wouldn't be happy!

thinking a second hand Mingon if I can find one.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome, although sometimes frustrating it is a good learning experience trying to master a lever. I managed to get decent shots right away but always room for improvement. I think there's a mignon in the for sale section though you'd need to get your post count up a bit.


----------



## wburgess (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, will keep posting!


----------



## Foussongin (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello, many of my friends are baristas and some of them became masters but...it take a while


----------

